# Problem with 4WD, ABS and ESP



## Stoft (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello,

Have some major problems with my car.
4WD only works some times and got ABS ESP lights on.. When I got the car the 4WD worked almost all the time in 2 days, now I only feel it engaging for a ½ second. Sometimes it works for maybe 2 minutes...

Handbrake light is on too and beeps when starting the car (Maybe low brake fluid dono)

Component and/or Version: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006
1 Fault Found:
*01155* - Clutch
04-00 - Mechanical Malfunction


Component and/or Version: ESP 20 CAN V005
3 Faults Found:
*01044* - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
35-10 - - - Intermittent
*01279* - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251)
27-10 - Implausible Signal
*01279* - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251)
57-10 - Electric Circuit Failure - Intermittent

What do you guys think?
New Haldex precharge pump, new Longitudinal sensor + recode the Control module then i'm ready to go again?
:banghead:


----------



## S3.Steve (Feb 23, 2010)

what car is this? S3?
if for some reason the ECU detects that the handbrake is up the the Haldex will not engage and you will not have any power to the rear wheels..


----------

